# Kontakt purge all samples save in Logic [Solved]



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 4, 2015)

Has anyone found a way in which "purge all samples" in Kontakt 5 can be saved with the project?
I.o.w.: when I load a project I like to have the Kontakt instances purged which use a lot of RAM since I can stream it from SSD. Now every time I load a Logic project I am working on I need to purge these instances again and again.

Is there a way to save this with a Logic file or within Kontakt that you know?

Thank you in advance,


----------



## EvilDragon (Nov 4, 2015)

Hm. If I purge all Kontakt instances over here in Reaper and save the project, the project loads like that the next time I open it - with instances purged... so it might be something Logic-related. There are no particular options for this wihtin Kontakt.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 4, 2015)

Thank you evildragon, that rules out that possibility.
Hopefully a Logicwizzard roaming around vi-control might know ?


----------



## pkm (Nov 4, 2015)

My Logic projects remember the purge status.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Nov 5, 2015)

[Solved]: Mac's have this issue with not cleaning up available RAM when changing logic projects. So I looked at my activity monitor and have seen too high levels of Ram being used.
Today had a look again,and guess what, purged Ram is being saved with the project. After a fresh startup of the Mac the RAM is being cleaned.

Next time I double check my request before posting!


----------



## samphony (Nov 6, 2015)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> [Solved]: Mac's have this issue with not cleaning up available RAM when changing logic projects. So I looked at my activity monitor and have seen too high levels of Ram being used.
> Today had a look again,and guess what, purged Ram is being saved with the project. After a fresh startup of the Mac the RAM is being cleaned.
> 
> Next time I double check my request before posting!


I know it sounds odd. But it's best if you quit logic before you open another project.


----------



## byzantium (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes I've noticed this too. If you just close a project, as opposed to quitting Logic, it doesn't free up memory, and my machine falls over and freezes / starts swapping if I open a new project, as it tries to add more memory on, and it's not available. 

I didn't think Logic used to do this before. I found you have to exit Logic, wait for memory to be freed up, and then launch a new project. It takes a little bit longer to do it that way, but not much.


----------

